# How much bigger should a board bag be than board.?



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

So I'm looking to buy a bag for mu board. I'm wondering how much bigger I should get it than the actual board. And how much is to big? Thanx


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

my bag is around 160 and can be exteneded out longer if i need it. none of my boards are bigger then 154. as long as its bigger than your boards it doesnt matter but any extra room can be used for gear and such so it depends on how much extra space you think youd want for that stuff.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

i got a 160 bag. only riddin a 144. doesnt matter how big it is. i just stick other stuff in there too.


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> my bag is around 160 and can be exteneded out longer if i need it. none of my boards are bigger then 154. as long as its bigger than your boards it doesnt matter but any extra room can be used for gear and such so it depends on how much extra space you think youd want for that stuff.


I'm thinking of throwing mu boots in their along with my board and bindings. My board is a 147 and I'm trying to decide between a 166 bag or a 176.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

generik777 said:


> I'm thinking of throwing mu boots in their along with my board and bindings. My board is a 147 and I'm trying to decide between a 166 bag or a 176.


even a smaller one than 166 would work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

what a slightly stoopid question. if your board is 159cm, it makes sense that your bag is at least 159cm or longer. yay for common sense.

yeah it doesn't matter if your board bag is like 20cm longer than your board. just throw your boots in, can't go wrong really.


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> what a slightly stoopid question. if your board is 159cm, it makes sense that your bag is at least 159cm or longer. yay for common sense.


No Really? What a slightly "stupid" not stoopid response. What I wanted to know, was how long is too long.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

if ur baord is 147 a 166 board bag might be way too big...look for a 156
most board bag will let u fit a pair of boots and ur board with binding attached
________
Couples Cam


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

generik777 said:


> No Really? What a slightly "stupid" not stoopid response. What I wanted to know, was how long is too long.


im pretty sure he was referring to the band slightly stoopid when he said that.


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> im pretty sure he was referring to the band slightly stoopid when he said that.


Well than if so, Then I guess I am the stupid on.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

generik777 said:


> Well than if so, Then I guess I am the stupid on.


well he was being an ass, just sayin he prob meant to spell it that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

generik777 said:


> No Really? What a slightly "stupid" not stoopid response. What I wanted to know, was how long is too long.


wow I feel so humiliated by your obviously superior knowledge of the engrish ranguage. :thumbsdown:, you receive zero points for wisecrackability, zero for initiative, zero for common sense, and -5 for dooshbaggery.


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> wow I feel so humiliated by your obviously superior knowledge of the engrish ranguage. :thumbsdown:, you receive zero points for wisecrackability, zero for initiative, zero for common sense, and -5 for dooshbaggery.


Kay Thanks


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> wow I feel so humiliated by your obviously superior knowledge of the engrish ranguage. :thumbsdown:, you receive zero points for wisecrackability, zero for initiative, zero for common sense, and -5 for dooshbaggery.


Classic nerd rage. This is a snowboard forum, not World of Warcraft. Chill out


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My bag is only 1 cm bigger than my board. Got an awesome deal on a burton gig bag that I couldn't pass up. I can fit my board (bindings attached), my boots and my tune kit in there no problem. I probably could fit jacket and pants in there but I always pack a seperate bag anyways. You don't need to go that much bigger than your actual board legnth.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

sook said:


> My bag is only 1 cm bigger than my board. Got an awesome deal on a burton gig bag that I couldn't pass up. I can fit my board (bindings attached), my boots and my tune kit in there no problem. I probably could fit jacket and pants in there but I always pack a seperate bag anyways. You don't need to go that much bigger than your actual board legnth.


agree my board is 154 and my bag is a 156
i pack my board+binding+boot+helmet+iron+wax and jackets+pants+towel+socks+beanies also some misc such as contact solution bottle+lotion+powerbars

tho when u carry it ...its a heavy mofo

on the side note:
ive also fit 3 boards(154/156/156) and 3 bindings all seperated into my bag +some shred wear before
________
Medical Marijana Dispenserys


----------

